# Augie Snow Pictures



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

It didn't really feel as cold as they said it was outside, so we (me, kids, and their friends) got to play in the snow with Augie  Yippee! Here are a few pics.... I know I have to adjust them to get rid of the blue snow, but I'm too lazy at the moment


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Those are great! Everytime I see Augie he gets more, and more handsome! It looks like he was having a ball!


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Great photos! I was wondering why you were being quiet today. But you were outside playing with Augie!!! He looks terrific. His coat looks so soft. I'll bet he's good to the hands!  

Thanks for posting. I'll bet Augie is ready for a nap after all that romping.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Those are great pictures. Thanks


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

The other thing I love about Augie, is that I see so much of Carson in his face.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Those are great! Augie is so pretty or handsome if you prefer that. You've probably answered this before but what kind of camera do you have? My pictures are NEVER as good as yours. Maybe it's the camera and not the photographer!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Augie looks like he had a great time playing in the snow...... The more pictures I see of him , he and Abbie do look somewhat alike...... Heres Abbie running from Maggie...


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

jeffreyzone said:


> I'll bet Augie is ready for a nap after all that romping.


Nah, he's outside playing with the kids again! I just saw a streak of fur blast past the family room window, lol. I, on the other hand, could use that nap 






Buffy & Abby's Mom said:


> You've probably answered this before but what kind of camera do you have? My pictures are NEVER as good as yours. Maybe it's the camera and not the photographer!!!


It's a Canon Powershot A95, 5.0 megapixels. I'm not that impressed with the quality of the pictures but then again, I've never read the manual....


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Augie looks like he had a great time playing in the snow...... The more pictures I see of him , he and Abbie do look somewhat alike...... Heres Abbie running from Maggie...



That does look like Augie!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lj.. it takes good action pictures......


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> That does look like Augie!


When the weather improves, y'all simply *must *get those two together!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Lj.. it takes good action pictures......


I know! I drool over all your action shots! So tell me.... can a digital SLR camera like the one you have be used in a point-and-shoot manner? I really don't know anything about photography as far as f-stops and all that is concerned.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

jeffreyzone said:


> When the weather improves, y'all simply *must *get those two together!



Oh yeah, because we live right next door to each other? LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> I know! I drool over all your action shots! So tell me.... can a digital SLR camera like the one you have be used in a point-and-shoot manner? I really don't know anything about photography as far as f-stops and all that is concerned.


I was talking about your camera....as for lens and F/stop, the lower the number the better... the one I mainly use for action is a F/2.8....70-200mm.... Yes.... you can point and shoot..... Usually I just sit there and just keep the button down and click away.......


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> I was talking about your camera....as for lens and F/stop, the lower the number the better... the one I mainly use for action is a F/2.8..... Yes.... you can point and shoot..... Usually I just sit there and just keep the button down and click away.......



Oh! My action shots are usually a little bit blurry, though. And I can never get that "frozen-in-midair look you achieve. Anyway, what I meant was... would I be able to take good pictures like you do on an "auto" setting (if there is one)?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I LOVE that fourth picture...... That one has to be entered for February......


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> Oh! My action shots are usually a little bit blurry, though. And I can never get that "frozen-in-midair look you achieve. Anyway, what I meant was... would I be able to take good pictures like you do on an "auto" setting (if there is one)?


Yes it can....... I usually dont change the setting unless the light is different.... The action shots come more from the lens than the camera.... With this picture all I did was turn the camera on and just kept the button down to take the picture......as you look at the picture Maggie was putting on the brakes the snow was flying..... all in the action and the lens....


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks! And you have the 10 megapixel camera?


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

I must agree, I love how your photos come out. Great Pics


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> Thanks! And you have the 10 megapixel camera?


8.0 Mp... Then thing you need to know is that the lens can cost just as much if not more than the camera......


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Why do I need a lens? What kind?

I'd like to buy a better camera but don't want to be standing there with an expen$ive one that I can't use.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> Why do I need a lens? What kind?
> 
> I'd like to buy a better camera but don't want to be standing there with an expen$ive one that I can't use.


You would be able to use one......I hardly ever use the other settings.... Are you looking to get another point and shoot..... If so.... I was confused... and thought you were looking for a slr with interchangeable lens......


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Mary is right about the lens quality. The Nikon "package" lens that came with my D70S is junk. I've got a whole bag o' Nikon glass, but naturally they are all manual lenses which render the camera's many high-tech features useless. Still, I should try them out sometime, using a spotmeter to dial in the exposure info. Eventually, I'll fork over the bucks for a decent new Nikon lens. A good lens is everything.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Are you looking to get another point and shoot..... If so.... I was confused... and thought you were looking for a slr with interchangeable lens......



Obviously I'm confused too! LOL I want a digital slr but I don't really know what that is. Other than I want it


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

jeffreyzone said:


> Mary is right about the lens quality. The Nikon "package" lens that came with my D70S is junk. I've got a whole bag o' Nikon glass, but naturally they are all manual lenses which render the camera's many high-tech features useless. Still, I should try them out sometime, using a spotmeter to dial in the exposure info. Eventually, I'll fork over the bucks for a decent new Nikon lens. A good lens is everything.



Sooooooooooooooooo.... these cameras don't have lenses?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> Obviously I'm confused too! LOL I want a digital slr but I don't really know what that is. Other than I want it


OK.... with the digital slr's you can get inter changeable lens.... they are what makes the actions shots..... and for taken pictures in the distances... the ones I posted today, I was standing on my deck and the dogs were at the other end of the yard...... They do come with a lens, it is good for like close up or short distances......


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> Sooooooooooooooooo.... these cameras don't have lenses?


Usually, a nice digital SLR is packaged with a zoom lens that covers a spread between moderate wide-angle to short zoom, such as the lens that came with my camera. But these bargain lenses are almost always "slow" lenses; that is, they don't let in enough light at the wide-open aperture, so those faster shutter speeds necessary for stopping action aren't always available. Plus, the overall image quality isn't like that of the higher-end lenses. My lens even does a bit of vignetting at the widest-angle. That is always disappointing.

Now I'm all wound-up to go lens shopping!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

jeffreyzone said:


> Usually, a nice digital SLR is packaged with a zoom lens that covers a spread between moderate wide-angle to short zoom, such as the lens that came with my camera. But these bargain lenses are almost always "slow" lenses; that is, they don't let in enough light at the wide-open aperture, so those faster shutter speeds necessary for stopping action aren't always available. Plus, the overall image quality isn't like that of the higher-end lenses. My lens even does a bit of vignetting at the widest-angle. That is always disappointing.
> 
> Now I'm all wound-up to go lens shopping!


Got For It Jeff..................We want action shots............


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

The important thing about an SLR is that when you look into the viewfinder, you are looking right through the lens, rather then just a view finder. So you will actually see what the picture will look like rather then an approximation.

BTW... I forgot what this thread was about. Augie looks GRRRReat!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Come on Vern.. with all those doggies where are some action shots??????


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I've been busy pushing the snow blower and shovel around all day LOL. And, I still can't get out of my driveway! Now the wind is blowing @ 40 MPH.

You had to see Jesse this morning. He was so miserable from the heat in the house, that he went outside and layed on his side in the snow. With the freezing rain and sleet, he was covered in about two minutes. :curtain:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> I've been busy pushing the snow blower and shovel around all day LOL. And, I still can't get out of my driveway! Now the wind is blowing @ 40 MPH.
> 
> You had to see Jesse this morning. He was so miserable from the heat in the house, that he went outside and layed on his side in the snow. With the freezing rain and sleet, he was covered in about two minutes. :curtain:


IM sure Jesse had a great time rolling around....... What is ur driveway a mile long????? While you were out there it was the perfect time to shoot pictures.....in between breaks.....


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Well now I know why all of your pics are better than mine. My little $150 Kodak will probably never, ever take pictures that look like all of yours. But since Abby HATES having her picture taken anyway, I guess everything's cool. I'll just continue to enjoy yours. Afterall, I can see my girls anytime.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Well, mine is only a $75 dollar Fujimax...or some crap. One of these days I'll convince wifey that we need a better one.....


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Those pics are great...my little Kodak easy share is the #$%^& ....!!!! oh well lol


----------

